# Sram Wifli chain sizing



## Tellme777 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi! Hope someone could help me with this.
I have a Rival group and I'm replacing the RD for a Wifli and a 11-32 (1070) cassette.
Its the first time I'm sizing and replacing a new chain (1090). My question is:
The Sram recomended BIG/BIG + 2 method applies to the 11-32 and Wifli rear dereillure longer cage? 

Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You can do that, or big/big through the derailleur since the 32 will be the largest cassette you'll ever use. Most of the experienced mechanics on the forum will recommend small/small as that ensures the longest (thus safest and smoothest running) chain that will still work.


----------



## Tellme777 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot!
I'm going for the big/big method and double check with the small/small.


----------

